# Orange wine



## Fabiola (Nov 1, 2012)

*Orange Wine Recipe*

10 pounds of ripe oranges
6 pounds of granulated sugar
2 gallons of water
½ teaspoon of grape tannin
2 teaspoons of yeast nutrient
1 ounce of wine yeast

Bring the two gallons of water to a boil while peeling the oranges, being careful to remove all of the pith.
Separate oranges into sections and remove seeds.
Blend the orange sections and liquefy.
Put the liquefied oranges, tannin, yeast and sugar into a primary fermentation container and then add the boiling water and stir until the sugar is dissolved.
Cover and cool the mixture until it is room temperature.
Add the yeast, cover, and ferment the wine for one week.
Strain the liquid and transfer it into a secondry glass fermenter and seal with airtight lid.
Allow the wine to sit for four months and then pour into bottles.
Allow the wine to age for at least one year before opening.


----------



## newbie2 (May 10, 2014)

Hi, I like your recipe but don't have any grape tannin to hand, can I use tea instead?

Many thanks


----------

